

Ask HN: iPhone copy/paste library for web? - fizx

Is there a (jQuery?) library for the web that operates mostly like iPhone copy/paste?  It would let you select one or more areas of text, potentially modify an existing selection, provide contextual buttons, etc.
======
ScottWhigham
Sorry to ask this but why? Copy/paste isn't so difficult that people need a
new way to do it, do they? I mean - let's say that you write/use this great
jQuery library and deploy it to your site. Now, everyone who uses your site
has to unlearn how to copy/paste just for your site. Seems weird to me.

~~~
tocomment
Sorry I accidentally down voted you.

